# Rose v3 Clone (SXK or SJMY)



## GMacDiggity (4/1/17)

Hi all, 

Does anyone have a clone of the Rose v3 in stock or is looking to bring them in? Looking for a good quality clone. Seems the SXK and SJMY versions are the best.

Thanks


----------

